# Beehive Question: The TV Show Elementary



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Hopefully one of y'all watches that show and can tell me what kind of hives he has? They showed an excellent shot of them at the end of the 2 hour season finale.

They were TALL and primarily glass to watch the bees...Very cool.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Looked like this:

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/946014_10151440153929503_1378951525_n.jpg


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Some of the old-timers may remember when nearly every Stuckey's restaurant

had an observation hive which was conveniently near a display of honey for sale.

I made one for a 4H fair project, by cutting a hive in half and displaying one side

without bees and with the frames and foundation wax and the other fitted with 

glass to contain the colony within. Got me a BOS (best of show), which granted

one the opportunity to go the state show and compete as well with other

winners from across Michigan.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I have an observation hive here at the house. It is a different style than the one shown in the photo, but still provides us with a good look at what is happening in the hive.


----------

